# Arizona or Nevada



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I currently apply in Wyoming and Colorado for nonresident big game. I would like to add Arizona or Nevada, which would you say is the better state to add? Mainly looking for deer, and pronghorn opportunities with this one. I know elk is kinda a nonstarter for nonresident in Nevada. I’d probably apply for elk in Arizona , not in Nevada.


----------



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)

Arizona has the opportunity for better animals, but shorter seasons and more hunters. Nevada has the best quality of hunt, with longer seasons and fewer people. You always get a straight up chance to get drawn in Nevada, it’s a bit more complicated in Arizona. Arizona has better quail and dove hunting, so you get value for your license fee while you are waiting for Lady Luck. Except for chukar in the Nevada north, there is not much value for a general license unless you like to trout fish, then Nevada has it over Arizona for license value.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Let me tell you, I started applying for all of the states you listed around 5 years ago. Looking at odds, I highly doubt I'll draw a decent tag in either state for any big game animal in the next 10 years... Out of the two, I'd say my time would be best spent applying for Arizona for sure.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I apply in Nevada and find a lot of value there. Yes, the deer hunts are hard to draw but me and a buddy were lucky and drew deer tags last year and I saw a lot of bucks and had a great time. My hunting partner killed a 170" 5x5 and I had several opportunities at 140-150" 4x4's that I passed on looking for something bigger but never found. We worked our butt off on that hunt and it about killed us to get his deer off the mountain but I would do it again in a heartbeat. I love to chukar hunt and I go Himalayan Snow**** hunting every year so I do get my value from Nevada. In Nevada you have a chance every time you put in and there are deer tags you can count on drawing within 5 years if you go archery or muzzy. Nevada does a great job managing their game and I like what they offer. 

Regarding AZ: I have never hunted big game there but I have hunted Quail this past season and I could not believe the crowds during their winter bowhunt for deer & javelina. I don't know if it was OTC or not but man it was more folks than I see in Utah on a general hunt. I did see some deer and javi but not enough that I would call anything quality. I am unsure about their limited draw hunts and what is offered there but I think both states are probably worth the $ if you can swing it. I have heard of AZ offering a permanent bonus point if you take their hunter's ed class but that is in person and with covid I am not sure if that is still a thing but a buddy of mine did it.

With my bird dogs and that passion I only have so much time for big game so I went with Nevada.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Arizona hands down.-----SS


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Springville Shooter just wants to have Nevada to himself is all


----------

